# New Holland 450 Utility Baler



## Kevin Newcom (Aug 7, 2016)

I have a 2011 New Holland 450 utility baler. It is ran by a Bale Command II computer in the cab of the tractor. I am having trouble with the duckbill fully engaging consistently to provide a consistent wrap. The baler produces a perfectly round dense bale, the wrapping is the issue. Support from the dealer has been phenomenal. We have reprogrammed the computer, re-sequenced duckbill and other component's. Is anybody else having this type of problem?


----------



## balerguy1975 (May 6, 2012)

Check the spacing out and that it's not bent. Got a new 560 and took us 1200 bales of trying lots of things. Duckbill was hooped.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Wish I could help you. I have that same baler with over 10000 bales but mine is twine tie only. Can you get someone to trip the tieing cycle while you watch and see how things are moving?


----------



## Kevin Newcom (Aug 7, 2016)

have tried nothing seems out of place, did have to bend the arm on the drivers right that allowed the duckbill to be let down, but this was easily corrected with a hammer and pry bar. Thanks for you comments


----------

